# What is the Minimum State Pension?



## Atlantic (15 May 2003)

Anyone happen to know how much the minimum state pension is?


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2003)

See [broken link removed] for details of the Old Age Contributory and Non-Contributory [State] Pensions.


----------

